# X-Pen suggestions?



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I get mine through PetEdge . com. They have inexpensive ones that have held up quite well for me. You could just by tall pens. My whippet could get out of anything, so I bought an extra pen and separated the panels so I could make a 'roof' on the other pen. I just used clips to connect them. I got the black coated ones & I have some very old silver colored ones. I no longer use the one I made with the roof on it, but the extra panels have come in handy around the yard. Whenever I plant new trees, I put panels around them so the dogs won't pee on them and kill them. I've also used them around my front door to keep the dogs from escaping before the puppy learned to wait at the open door. I hope this helps!

Search | PetEdge.com Results


----------

